# Quincy's sister arrives 10/5!



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Quincy is excited to share the news that he is expecting his new sister to arrive this weekend  We have named her Myka, and we are all so excited to welcome our newest family member!

Here she is at 8 weeks old and she'll be coming to us at 10 weeks. She has the same mom as Quincy so they will be half siblings.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Welcome Myka! She is sooooo cute!! Myka is going to have a lot of fun with Quincy!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!! What and adorable pup!! You are going to have such fun!!!! Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

She's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome Myka.

We are picking up Colbie (who is Myka's sister) from Kathy next weekend as well.

Love her coloring. 


Ron (and Colbie)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What a cutie! Congratulations on Myka joining your household!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

ColbyBlu said:


> Welcome Myka.
> 
> We are picking up Colbie (who is Myka's sister) from Kathy next weekend as well.
> 
> ...


Hi, Ron!

Which one of the Kennedy sisters is Colbie? I probably should have said that it will be sometime between Friday and Sunday when we get her lol. Still not for sure exactly which day it will be.

Kathy is a wealth of information and I have picked her brain (repeatedly) over the last almost two years that we've known her so make sure you ask her any questions no matter how small you think they are 

Congrats to you as well!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Dory said:


> Hi, Ron!
> 
> Which one of the Kennedy sisters is Colbie? I probably should have said that it will be sometime between Friday and Sunday when we get her lol. Still not for sure exactly which day it will be.
> 
> ...


Colbie was named "Helen" and I think Myka was "Katie"?

Kathy has been terriffic and has endured my endless stream of questions 

We loved their mom "Ethel" as well. Such a sweet girl.

I'll post a pic in another thread so I don't hijack yours any further, lol.

Congrats again!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations on your upcoming addition of Myka. She is adorable and such great coloring. Hope Quincy enjoys having a little sister to play with.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cutie Patootie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's adorable! Enjoy her!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats on little Myka, she's adorable. We'll have to trade big brother/little sister stories but I have to wait a few more weeks  I love the cheese stick in the background that's one of Tim's favorite things! Tim is starting to wonder what all this new stuff around the house if for, I'm sure Quincy knows something is up!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It's true what they say about havs and potato chips  I would have a houseful if I could!

Jen, Sunday evening I put up the ex-pen that we used with Q. Not sure if you remember when I posted about it originally, but by about 6 months or so, he was climbing out of it so we took it down and he's been so good about not having any accidents in the house. Now that it's up again, he's in there napping! Silly boy. Yes, he knows something is up for sure.

Ron, I'm looking forward to seeing little Colbie grow  Make sure you post lots of pics! Yup, Myka was originally Katie.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Myka's a doll! You're so lucky to have 2!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay!!! COngratulations!!!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Dory,

It was great meeting you and your husband at Kathy's house. Myka is a beauty and I know she will make Quincy a great sister. Can't wait to see more pictures and hope her first night home went well.

Colbie said to give Myka a big hug from her!

Ron (and Colbie)


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

ColbyBlu said:


> Dory,
> 
> It was great meeting you and your husband at Kathy's house. Myka is a beauty and I know she will make Quincy a great sister. Can't wait to see more pictures and hope her first night home went well.
> 
> ...


Hi, Ron!
It was great meeting you and your family as well  I have to take advantage of puppy nap time to catch up on everything lol. Myka is doing well and Quincy adores her  Trip home was uneventful and she slept most of the way. She has really transitioned here well and just "fits" in. She went for her first vet visit yesterday and weighed in at a whopping 4.5 pounds. Watching her and Quincy play is hilarious because he's so much bigger than her lol. I supervise their play because he can get pretty excited, but she gives it right back to him 

Looking forward to seeing more pics of Colbie as well.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Rough morning of playing!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Very adorable pup!! It will be interesting to see what color she is as she matures!

Who is Kathy?


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

jillnors2 said:


> Very adorable pup!! It will be interesting to see what color she is as she matures!
> 
> Who is Kathy?


Yes, I'm thinking she may silver, but it will be cool to watch her color change.
Kathy is the breeder both Ron and I used for our pups. Same litter.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Kathy who?


----------

